
Zuckerberg: Non-Evil Non-Genius? - donohoe
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/zuckerberg-non-evil-non-genius/?src=twr
======
flatline
I think two of the more impressive aspects of Facebook's growth - and
Zuckerberg surely had a strong hand in both - was how smoothly the site scaled
to accommodate the very rapid network effects, and how relatively uncluttered
the site remains. Those both take a tremendous amount of knowledge and
discipline that he couldn't just cruise through on.

